

DODOcase and VR - bowmanb
http://www.slideshare.net/one1speed/dod-ocase-vr

======
bowmanb
As mentioned in the presentation, DODOcase released a VR app store app on the
Play store [1], along with a forum [2]. I find how they are riding the Google
Cardboard buzz impressive.

[1]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dodocase.v...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dodocase.vr)

[2] [https://dodocase.zendesk.com/forums/21778340-Virtual-
Reality...](https://dodocase.zendesk.com/forums/21778340-Virtual-Reality-
Forum-)

